# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  John Green's Depression story

## Anxiety Space

John Green a best-selling author ("Looking for Alaska" and "The Fault in Our Stars") and popular YouTube vlogger with his brother Hank, shares a bit of his experience with Depression and how he recovered from it.

----------

